# Coloursfall vs. Sylph



## Eta Carinae (Feb 3, 2015)

Coloursfall said:


> Got one here for Sylph.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2, single, set
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> ...


[size=+2]*Coloursfall vs Sylph*[/size]

*Coloursfall's active squad*

 *Fulgora* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Thunder Stone
 *Haikili* the female Pichu <Static> @ Amulet Coin
 *Finn* the male Riolu <Steadfast> @ Soothe Bell
 *Sundae Swirl* the female Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Marceline* the female Gligar <Hyper Cutter> @ Razor Fang
 *Elion* the male Hoppip <Leaf Guard>
 *Emiline* the female Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Scope Lens
 *Charles* the male Frillish <Cursed Body>
 *Macbeth* the male Fennekin <Magician>
 *Baymax* the male Goomy <Sap Sipper> @ Leftovers


*Sylph's active squad*

 *Tiamat* the female Horsea <Sniper>
 *Chaos* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Zeno* the male Natu <Synchronize>
 *Hall Om Mig* the female Ducklett <Big Pecks>
 *Benjamin* the male Froakie <Protean>
 *Freddy* the male Teddiursa <Quick Feet>
 *Chica* the female Torchic <Blaze>
 *Bonnie* the male Buneary <Run Away>
 *Foxy* the male Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Dottie* the female Froakie <Torrent>

Sylph sends out
Coloursfall sends out and orders
Sylph orders
We dance

Good luck!


----------



## Sylph (Feb 4, 2015)

I am going to send out Zeno the Natu.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 4, 2015)

*Baymax*, let's have some fun!







Lead on with *Toxic*, Follow up with two *Thunderbolt*. If at any time he Protects/Detects/you otherwise cannot attack him, switch to *Acid Armour* instead. 

*Toxic / Acid Armour ~ Thunderbolt / Acid Armour ~ Thunderbolt / Acid Armour*


----------



## Sylph (Feb 4, 2015)

Alright Zeno lets rock and roll.

First I want you to take that Toxic, I know that going to suck but bare with me because I want you to use Psycho Shift to send that poison status back to him. After I want you to try and Teleport around the Arena to avoid those thunderbolts, but if you can try to teleport really close to Maymax there if you can't avoid the attack so it may hit him instead of you.

Good luck, baby!

*Psycho Shift ~ Teleport ~ Teleport*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 4, 2015)

> Format: 2v2, single, set
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
> ...


*Round 1*

Coloursfall OO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Commands: Toxic / Acid Armour ~ Thunderbolt / Acid Armour ~ Thunderbolt / Acid Armour
Status: Oozing to mark his territory

Sylph OO


Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Psycho Shift ~ Teleport ~ Teleport
Status: Still as a statue

Deep in the heart of mythical Sorneth, where the land met the sea, two avid Pokemon trainers looked to do battle.  Standing upon an enormous sundial facing the waves, the two released their combatants.  From Coloursfall’s corner emerged a slug-like purple creature, slime dripping from its form the instant it was released.  On the other end of the sundial a miniscule green bird stood, appearing completely unfazed.  With a tweet of his whistle, the referee began the battle.

Though he could easily have outsped the lethargic Goomy across from him, Zeno the Natu was instructed to wait by his trainer, and that he did, maintaining his infallible composure.  Baymax, said Goomy, seeing his opponent make no preventative measures being taken, began to perform his own action.  Taking his pick of a few of the more noxious chemicals making up his slime, he constructed a small blob, much more vibrantly purple than he, inside of his stomach.  With a belch he spat the purple blob at the Natu across from him that continued to be motionless.  Zeno didn’t blink as the toxins hit his feathers and began to seep into his skin and further into his bloodstream.  Almost instantaneously however, and seemingly on instinct alone, Zeno channeled the psychic powers within himself to duplicate the toxins now spread out across his entire body and inject them back into his opponent.  Baymax felt the effects quickly, nausea and malaise developing quickly.  He wasn’t sure how his opponent had done it, but he did realize that he had been hit with a dose of his own medicine.

Zeno could now proceed with his own move, but though he would never disobey his trainer in a clear state of mind, he did have to admit he wasn’t sure if what he was about to do was going to be particularly effective.  Again, the Natu established a psychic link with his adversary and sent toxins along the pathway.  These toxins reached Baymax and proceeded to do nothing to worsen his condition, already very infected.  The move was not a complete loss however, as, unlike before, the toxins in Zeno’s body were simply transferred, not duplicated, so Zeno had rid himself of the condition.

Following this interesting exchange, Baymax again took a look at his opponent to see if he would act.  Zeno was as stoic as ever, so Baymax prepared his own move.  His body began to emit sparks as he charged up a powerful attack, one sure to be quite effective against the puny bird facing him.  When he reached the power he needed, he emitted a cry as he launched a jagged beam of pure electric energy straight towards Zeno.  It seemed a sure fire strike, but at the last second Zeno seemed to disappear into thin air.  Baymax was dumbfounded as the Natu appeared again right away a few metres to the left, the thunderbolt careening off of the sundial towards the ocean, eventually dissipating.

For the next action, Baymax again looked closely at his opponent, looking for any hint of an evasive tactic he might employ.  Assuring himself that his opponent couldn’t have such luck again, electricity pulsed within him once more.  A second thunderbolt was shot forward at Zeno, and the same result took place.  Just before the jolt of electricity struck him, Zeno vanished without a trace, this time appearing back where he started the round.  Baymax was now quite frustrated, his attempts to attack thwarted by some Houdini act.  His mood didn’t improve as he felt a small tinge of pain, presumably from the toxins he had indirectly given himself.

*End of Round 1*

Coloursfall OO






Health: 99%
Energy: 82%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Status: Befuddled.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next)

Sylph OO


Health: 100%
Energy: 91%​(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Status: Glad to be unharmed, but not showing it

Arena notes:
-N/A

Ref notes:
-Synchronize transferred Toxic initially, meaning Psycho Shift merely healed Zeno’s condition
-Teleporting closer to Baymax would’ve done little, as Thunderbolt comes from the attacker, not the sky like Thunder
-I have Leftovers coming into effect before Toxic, hence the 1% taken by Baymax
-Do you want me to post calculations?  I don’t usually, but I would be more than willing if you’re interested
-Sylph commands next


----------



## Sylph (Feb 4, 2015)

That went better than expected, Zeno, Good work!

Now for our turn to set out the order of events. First I want you to use Dazzling Gleam on that blob of Dragon Drool. If they use Detect/Protect or you are unable to hit them with this by some form of blocking, switch to Calm Mind to buff yourself up in these trying times. Then rinse and repeat for the other two actions. You can do this babe!

*Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 4, 2015)

Gonna have to take one for the team here, Baymax. Lead in with a *Body Slam*, aiming to pin him down with your stickyness. Continue to pin him down, and lead into a *Facade*. I don't imagine you're feeling great now, huh? Use that to channel into an *Outrage*, still holding him down!

*Body Slam (pin) ~ Facade ~ Outrage*

Also don't worry about posting calcs if you don't want to! Either way is good.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 5, 2015)

> Format: 2v2, single, set
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
> ...


*Round 2*

Coloursfall OO






Health: 99%
Energy: 82%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Commands: Body Slam (pin) ~ Facade ~ Outrage
Status: Befuddled.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next)

Sylph OO


Health: 100%
Energy: 91%
(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind x3
Status: Glad to be unharmed, but not showing it

Zeno began the next round with an eye for finally starting to inflict some damage upon his gelatinous opponent.  From the tiny Pokemon began to emanate a slight yet sickly sweet pink glow, similar in shade to cotton candy or apple blossoms.  With a flutter of his wings, the Natu released a barrage of incredibly bright pink energy.  Baymax tried to shut his eyelids in time, but the glow like burning potassium hit him in an instant, and he felt his retinas sear as a result.  As the Goomy cringed the pink light disappeared as quickly as it had come to be, and with a shake of his head Baymax tried to refocus on his again motionless opponent.  Blinking a few times to try and clear his vision, Baymax began to slither towards Zeno as fast as he could.  When he got close enough to the tiny bird he flung himself on top of him.  Zeno let loose a squawk as he felt his mass being pushed down into the sundial, Baymax’s jelly-like flesh beginning to wrap up his feeble wings.  Baymax stared down expressionlessly with his beady eyes and took a bite out of the apple core lodged in his adhesive exterior.

Zeno was initially deterred, but he was able to calm down as he realized he needn’t move for the rest of the round to perform his actions.  Again a pink glow began to materialize around Zeno’s spherical form.  This time with no accompanying movement Zeno let loose another Dazzling Gleam, the pure light a menace to Baymax’s already sensitive eyes.  The Goomy’s first instinct was to recoil, but because of the stickiness of his skin he continued to hold on to Zeno.  Contrary to Zeno’s special attacking style, Baymax was choosing to stick with physical play.  Channelling his inner range over being poisoned, he tried to lash out with all the angry power he could at his captive.  Having no limbs and being commanded to continue holding the Natu for dear life, this entailed rhythmically banging his rubbery head against Zeno, his flexibility allowing it to swing almost one hundred eighty degrees to strike Zeno.  The Natu shut his eyes and tried to block out the pain.  Once finished. Baymax again took a bite of his Leftovers.

The final action started much the same as the first two for Zeno, though he was in more pain than before.  Looking straight at his captor, Zeno launched a third and final magical blast towards Baymax.  This time the Goomy allowed an audible groan, surprised he hadn’t been blinded by the continuous assault on his irises.  He was angry again, and he was once more allowed to channel his rage.  Zeno was slightly taken aback as Baymax’s regularly black eyes took on an orange hue, slanting slightly.  The spectacle continued as deep violet flames erupted from his body.  With a draconic battle cry Baymax again began to smash his large head into Zeno below him, the Natu truly frightened from the transformation his opponent had undergone, from harmless-looking slug to seething war dragon.  The blows lessened in intensity only a small bit as Baymax had to suffer through another small bout of poison damage.

*End of Round 2*

Coloursfall OO






Health: 63%
Energy: 56%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Status: Seemingly risking concussion.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), trapped in an Outrage (2 more actions)

Sylph OO


Health: 68%
Energy: 70%
(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Status: A bit less chipper than one round prior

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-Façade and Outrage did slightly less damage and took slightly more energy on account of Baymax being asked to continue to pin Zeno to the ground
-Baymax was occupied, so he did not use Leftovers on the final action
-Coloursfall commands next


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 6, 2015)

Well we're locked into Outrage for now looks like, so fairly simple orders. Finish up your rampage, then Chill to try and calm down and focus, might help with the confusion. Try and hit Zeno best you can no matter what.
*
Outrage ~ Outrage ~ Chill*

(also Dazel made me a moving sprite for Baymax if you'd rather use that :9)


----------



## Sylph (Feb 7, 2015)

Well isn't this a sticky mess we are in. Zeno, it may look bad now but I'm sure we can inflict damage on this glob of spit.

Since he is locked into his attack, how about we try a Me First to take te attack and throw it back at him. I'm sure you can cause a little more damage with that beak than Baymax's squishy head.

Now I'm not sure if that in turns locks you into using Outrage too, but if it doesn't than follow up with Dazzling Gleam, then Thief to steal that leftovers for yourself. Good luck!

*Me First ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Thief*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 8, 2015)

> Format: 2v2, single, set
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
> ...


*Round 3*

Coloursfall OO






Health: 63%
Energy: 56%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Commands: Outrage ~ Outrage ~ Chill
Status: Seemingly risking concussion.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), trapped in an Outrage (2 more actions)

Sylph OO






Health: 68%
Energy: 70%
(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Me First ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Thief
Status: A bit less chipper than one round prior

Baymax was not prepared to mess around in his fit of rage, and so he assumed that his bludgeoning was going to continue.  But a second before he was about to land the umpteenth blow upon his poor avian counterpart, the Natu’s own eyes glowed a malevolent orange, and flames of their own, slightly smaller, sprung from the spherical form.  Zeno summoned up immense energy and threw his entire weight into the looming Goomy, his newfound anger giving him the strength to throw off his sluggish opponent before he could move.  Baymax was thrown hard against the stone surface of the sundial, but pain was not going to faze him in his current state.

With increased fervor Baymax returned the favor, charging back at the Pokemon that had so ceremoniously thrown him to the ground.  Returning to where he had been mere moments before, Baymax began to pummel the Natu, this time his extra range of mobility allowing him to truly swamp the feeble bird.  In response, Sylph had given commands for Zeno, but in his complete devotion to mimicking the move Baymax had performed, he himself had become trapped in his own murderous rampage.  Hearing naught but a small voice in the back of his head telling him he should return to the Fairy-type move that had done him well in the past, Zeno began to attack Baymax in almost exactly the same way.  Claws scratching and wings flapping as he threw everything at the Goomy.  Purple flames coming from both Pokemon seeming to twist together as the two tussled across the giant temporal device.

After much more of the same repetitive actions, finally something seemed to click in Baymax’s mind.  His strikes gradually became less powerful as he came to his senses.  Slightly.  He felt terribly groggy as the energy of the attack died away, and he wasn’t sure exactly what to do next.  He looked down slowly at the apple still clinging to his mass, and he took a tentative bite, hoping it would serve as some medicine for his aching head.  He tried to rack his brain for what his trainer (Pigmentsdrop?  Shadesdive?)  would have wanted him to do.  He had a vague recollection of being told simply to rest.  He was happy to oblige.

Sadly for him, Zeno was not so giving.  His mind was still completely focused on one objective.  As Baymax tried to rest for a little bit his feisty opponent continued to show no remorse, his stoicism having completely melted away into utter terrorization.  The whacks continued to be levelled against the pitiable Goomy.  Luckily enough for Baymax, remorse was shown.  The referee gave two short blasts on his whistle, signalling to all that enough was enough, and that Baymax was to be given a reprieve until the end of the round.  With relief, Baymax was able to take a small break and catch his breath, as well as take another bite of his apple core.  The ever present bite in his bloodstream soon counteracted the slight feeling of rejuvenation.  After the interference of the referee, Zeno too calmed down, realizing with what reason he still had that his wounds were now much more sore than he had thought.

*End of Round 3*

Coloursfall OO






Health: 23% [CAPPED]
Energy: 47%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Status: Returning to his senses, but with little will left to fight.  Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next), Confused (2 more actions)

Sylph OO






Health: 40%
Energy: 42%
(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Status: Completely unaware of the activities of the round.  Confused (4 more actions)

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-The power of the Outrage threw off Baymax, but Coloursfall also did not specify that he wanted Baymax to continue to hold on
-The Damage Cap would’ve been reached on the second action if not for that small bite of Leftovers
-As a result, Zeno did inflict one percent of damage in the third action, hence the Chill being slightly interrupted, though it did help with the Confusion
-In a similar vein, Leftovers and Toxic counteracted each other at the end of the round
-“With increased fervor Baymax returned the favor” and “looming Goomy” were a lot of fun to write
-Sylph commands next


----------



## Sylph (Feb 10, 2015)

Well that was...

okay that was equal parts awesome and terrifying. Time to see what we can do about all this then. First I want you to try and focus, you are confused and that sucks, but try and focus on chilling to center yourself. After, use Telekinesis to lift Baymax in the air so we can use him like a squishy pinata. Follow with Twister to give him a taste of his own dragon energy. If you can't lift him the first time, try again on the next action.

*Chill ~ Telekinesis ~ Twister/Telekinesis*


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmm not a lot we can do at the moment, honestly. Chill once more to try and calm down, then give him two Shock Waves. Who cares if you're floating! You got zappies! Never-miss zappies!

*Chill ~ Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 15, 2015)

> Format: 2v2, single, set
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
> ...


*
Round 4*

Coloursfall OO






Health: 23%
Energy: 47%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Commands: Chill ~ Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave
Status: Returning to his senses, but with little will left to fight.  Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next), Confused (2 more actions)

Sylph OO






Health: 40%
Energy: 42%
(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Chill ~ Telekinesis ~ Twister/Telekinesis
Status: Completely unaware of the activities of the round.  Confused (4 more actions)

The next round started out with little extravagance.  Both Pokemon were really starting to ache from their efforts, and there was a shared feeling of grogginess.  With an unspoken truce, Baymax and Zeno were content to take a breather for a few seconds, taking the little time to gather their senses and rejuvenate.  Baymax opened his eyes after he felt he had rested enough, and was happy as he noticed that he could think clearly once again.  He saw no doubles as he munched on his fruit.  Zeno was not quite as lucky as he tried to ready himself for action, though his thoughts weren’t quite as jumbled as before.

Zeno tried to turn those jumbled thoughts into some physical action.  With a bit more focus than regularly needed, he began to channel some telekinetic energy towards Baymax.  He did not intend to cause pain, but simply to disorient.  Soon the Goomy was enveloped in a slight purple glow, not enough to disconcert just yet.  But Baymax began to feel his stomach churn as gravity seemed to dissipate slightly, his weight lessening.  He began to scramble as his squishy form was lifted off of the ground.  He tried to suction himself back to the giant sundial, but to no avail, as slowly and surely he was lifted to be around head height with his trainer.  For Zeno, the height was insignificant, used to soaring hundreds of feet above the ground.  For Baymax, it was enough to nauseate.  Composing himself without anything to clamp to, Baymax prepared an attack as a little bit of revenge for Zeno, who could now do with Baymax what he wanted.  He released a sudden burst of electric energy in all directions.  Even if Zeno had tried, he would’ve had no chance at escaping the blast, which hit him hard and bent his feathers all out of shape.  With the battleground now smelling slightly like cooked bird, Baymax was able to feel a little bit better about his condition as he took another bite of his apple core.

Zeno was no stranger to super effective attacks himself.  Finally feeling no more cranial pain, he started flapping his wings, generating a small tornado.  Wind whistled in the air before him.  Soon the mini cyclone began to take on a purple hue as Zeno infused it with draconic energy he had utilized in his Outrage earlier.  The Twister adequately prepared, Zeno used another gust of wind from his wings to push it at the helpless Goomy.  Baymax squealed as the Twister crashed into him, pushing him ever closer to getting knocked out of the battle.  Zeno had to put in some unprecedented energy as well, working to keep Baymax under his telekinetic control.  Baymax’s wounds were pulsating now, he was so sore.  He could still respond though, and again he launched forth a spectrum of energy, sparks stretching jaggedly in every direction, again punishing Zeno, who was not particularly healthy himself.  Baymax grit his teeth as he bit from his apple once more, the toxins in his body becoming more and more painful as the battle went on.

*End of Round 4*

Coloursfall OO






Health: 16%
Energy: 47%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Status: Finding some joy in the usefulness of the Shock Waves.  Badly poisoned (4% this round, 5% the next), Floating (1 more action)

Sylph OO






Health: 26%
Energy: 34%
(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Status: Shaking out his frazzled feathers.

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-You guys got super lucky on confusion rolls
-As Twister knocks Pokemon around so much, Zeno had to use a bit of extra energy to keep Baymax under his telekinetic control
-Coloursfall orders first


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 1, 2015)

A teensy bit late, but DQ Warning for Coloursfall.  You have 24 hours to post commands.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 4, 2015)

hup, sorry about that. Moving is _mostly_ done now so I should be good to go.

Time to go all-out, Baymax. Unleash a Draco Meteor on the lil bird, then move in to beat on him with Facade twice. If he cannot be attacked by any means, use Acid Armour then try again - if you don't get to use Draco meteor first, do it the next action you can.

*Draco Meteor / Acid Armour ~ Facade / Acid Armour / Draco Meteor ~ Facade / Acid Armour / Draco Meteor
*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 17, 2015)

DQ Warning for Sylph, 24 hours.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 18, 2015)

Shit shit shit sorry sorry was at work all day

Well buddy, looks like they are going all-out. So lets follow suit as well. Me First for the Draco Meteor, then I want you to think of the nastiest thoughts you can, really get mad, and attack with Frustration. Throw everything you can against that ball of goo and let him know how mad you are!

*Me First ~ Frustration x2*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 18, 2015)

> Format: 2v2, single, set
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
> ...


*Round 5*

Coloursfall OO






Health: 16%
Energy: 47%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Commands: Draco Meteor/Acid Armour ~ Facade/Acid Armour/Draco Meteor x2
Status: Finding some joy in the usefulness of the Shock Waves.  Badly poisoned (4% this round, 5% the next), Floating (1 more action)

Sylph OO






Health: 26%
Energy: 34%
(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Me First ~ Frustration x2
Status: Shaking out his frazzled feathers.

Baymax, nursing his wounds, could feel that the end for him was near. Therefore, the onus was on him to wreak as much havoc as he could before he went down.  He was happy to oblige.  With as much movement as he could get away with under Zeno’s telekinetic control, he tilted his head towards the clear sky and let out an imposing roar that echoed across the battlefield.  Zeno seemed unimpressed with the display so far, continuing to wait idly beside his floating opponent.  From the corner of his eye, Zeno saw the meat of the attack.  Straight from outer space had come a colony of meteors, wrapped in emerald flames, which were heading straight for the sundial.  For Zeno, specifically.  Now was the time to act.

Zeno spread his tiny wings and hopped up into the air, higher than Baymax.  From there, he bellowed a cry of his own.  Though much more of a screech than a roar, the power put behind it meant it was just as loud.  From his spot in the air, Zeno looked up and saw exactly what he was hoping for: the meteors changing course.  Pleased with his handiwork, he glided back down onto the sundial, much farther away from Baymax than before.  The poor Goomy was left unawares of what had transpired until the last second.  Still confident that his celestial debris would strike Zeno, it was with a visage of pure horror that he took the onslaught from above.  Those meteors he himself had summoned turned against him, and the results were brutal.

Zeno let go of his telekinetic grasp as the first boulder struck the Goomy, throwing him against the sundial.  A second came and merely clipped him, still sending reverberations of pain through his body.  The third was what finally knocked out Baymax, a particularly large rock that hit him straight on the head, sending him for a somersault.  As he came to rest, there was no movement.  Though the target had been neutralized, the attack didn’t stop there.  Each meteor struck the sundial with incomparable force, some creating explosions of stone as they hit, others forming giant craters.  Some stuck in the sundial, providing future obstacles for the battlers, others bounced off of the dial and down towards the sea, creating magnificent fountains of ocean spray.  And then, it was over, leaving a battlefield half-destroyed, and one lone Natu to celebrate his victory.

*End of Round 5*

Coloursfall XO






Health: 0%
Energy: 47%
(Baymax) Goomy [M] <Sap Sipper> @Leftovers
Status: KO’d!

Sylph OO






Health: 26%
Energy: 24%
(Zeno) Natu [M] <Synchronize>
Status: Chirping with glee.  Special Attack -2

Arena Notes:
-Half of the sundial is in ruin, the masonry torn up from the meteor shower.  A few remaining meteorites are lodged in what is left of it.

Ref notes:
-Not that it mattered, but that Draco Meteor was a critical hit
-Coloursfall sends out, then Sylph commands next


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 1, 2015)

DQ Warning for Coloursfall.  24 hours.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 2, 2015)

It's really too bad, but *Coloursfall is disqualified*.  Sylph is the winner, so she gets $8.  I get $5.  Coloursfall doesn't get anything.  Zeno receives 2 Experience points, while Baymax receives 1.

That's all folks.


----------

